# S7 1200 rührwerksteuerung



## schroppae (8 September 2011)

hallo alle miteinander,
ich bin neu hier und hab eine frage.
und zwar:

ich will ein rührwerk mit einer laufzeit (ca 15 min.) und einer pausenzeit (ca 30 min) ansteuern.
das ganze geht über hmi. die e/a felder sind gesetzt und kommunizieren schon.
leider weiß ich nicht welches zeitglied, bzw wie ich dann datensätze verknüpfen soll.

vielleicht kann mir da ja jemand weiter helfen!!

wär echt super!
danke im voraus

schroppae


----------



## Sinix (9 September 2011)

das sieht nach einer Hausaufgabe aus.

Wie wäre es wenn du  TON,TOF oder TP verwendest?

mfG


----------



## b0zzen (10 September 2011)

... oder für die ganz Harten per PWM


----------

